# growing



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

Had it a little while and trying to feed it live fod( loctus ) with no luck. But tried mealworms about 4 days ago with succes. Weighed it tonight andnits put on 3 grams. Im a happy bunny. Got some nympths on the way to try.: victory:


----------

